
Jeff Bezos donates $100M for Food banks - rammy1234
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/jeff-bezos-amazon-feeding-america-food-banks-100-million/
======
rammy1234
so there is no nice message on eve of this. he could chose not to give this
but he did. thats nice of him right ?

------
adventured
His current net worth: $118 billion, up $3.3 billion for 2020 so far.

Put another zero on the end of that $100m, Jeff.

